# Calculated DPF Life Expectancy



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think type of driving would have a lot to do with it as well. I guess I don`t have much to worry about at 12,000 to 15,000 miles a year.
when the roads are crappy in the winter I drive my old Saturn.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think thats reasonable thinking. If thats true the DPF would outlast the car. Thats all you could hope for in the end.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like to see if that 4g low-point persists over time or increases. I remember watching an instructional video and hearing from a Diesel mechanic that re-gens don't burn the DPF down to zero, but just down to a certain threshold, at which it quits. So, if it continues to rise over time, then would indicate residual soot accumulation. If it persists at 4g, then that would indicate that the threshold is simply 4g, and there is not an increase in residual soot over time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Holden manual says the DPF will last the life of the car.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The Holden manual says the DPF will last the life of the car.


And here in Australia that means ten years as a minimum. Legal stuff about implied and stated warranties and so on.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

When it does fail you'll have a cruze that rolls coal. that would be a sight.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I wonder what the failure mode of a DPF is? Since they get clogged, I suspect it may be so much back-pressure that the engine won't want to turn over, or blown bits of the exhaust system...

A quick goggle gave me all the usual hits about regeneration failures, nothing about what happens except for vehicles entering "limp home" mode, which presumably prevents the more extreme failure modes occurring.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will post updates periodically. I've been at 9 grams for about 70 miles, with several cold starts and short trips in between.


----------

